# Help needed for my white molly!



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys!
I just have this problem with one of the white molly i ve.. i believe that he is hurt and lays motionless at the bottom of the tank fr almost throughout the day.. so i separated him from the main tank and put him alone. the problem is he is still alive and he is upside down at the bottom of the tank and he seems to ve some red patches on his back(exactly below the top fin but it seems to be from the inside). he does not even bother to swim away wen i bring my hand near him.. even if he does he goes round and round and finnally settles at the bottom of the tank upside down!!  what cud possibly be wrong with him and kindly provide me with a beneficial solution..

thank u in advance!!


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

It sounds like he is in his final throws unfortunately. The red patches are signs that he has some sort of infection. I do not give him much of a chance at this late stage I hate to say. The only thing I can tell you is increase the aquarium salt in your hospital tank to relax him. In the future when something like this happens, you can try melafix as an antibiotic to help treat him.


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

i guessed it to be an infection.. he was ok this morning but i never thought he wud become like this within the time i got back home from my exams  ......ok as u said i ll increase the aquarium salt. hope it does something good to him...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would have more concern for the tank in which he was housed originally.More to the point; change water and clean(rinse) filters if necessary.Red streaking under skin,in/on fins is symptomatic of bacterial infections most commonly attributed to water qaulity.Closely examine other fish from main tank.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

my impulse, if hes that bad off, would be to euthanize him. I'm sorry


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

thank u fellas!!!

he is no more... i ll keep a check on the others and give the filters and tank a clean!! hope that would help the others to stay healthy!!


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

hey goldie!!! 
thank u for the links.. i ll go thro it .. shd be useful so tht i dont mess up wen i get a bigger size aquarium.... i ve so much to learn even with this small tank!!


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

@goldie : i got it!! but i ll try my best to not let such kinda thing happen!!


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I recently also had the same problem with some platy fish. I notice one had disappeared whose normally at the top cause he was the biggest of all the males. After a day or so of being missing i took all the deco out of the tank and found him and moved to him to QT. Would appear to act normal while i was next to the QT looking at him to determine a diagnoses. When i would be on the computer looking it up he would flip upside down and just suspend there. This happened to 3 others also and i tried things like salt bath to peas.. I put it down to the place they came from and how they where raised before they got to my hand. 

All the fish i have raised since starting are all alive and healthy and i have only lost one due to an aggressive male who bullied it to death. The only things i have changed since these events was my water conditioner to seachem prime (which i think you have) and ive had no issues except suicides out my water gardens. It can bother you emotionally being a beginner but just move on and learn from your mistakes.


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

thank u sayanorax! am sure learning from my mistakes!!


----------

